
The Guardian has SSL cert problems - toyg
https://www.theguardian.com/
======
toyg
It looks like they installed a certificate only valid for theguardian.com,
forgetting the wildcard. And since all calls redirect to _www_.theguardian.com
...

Someone is not going to the pub tonight.

